# Steatocranus sp. ultraslender info please



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, I am thinking about buying a group of these fish, has anyone any advice, experience with them? tank setps, water conditions, fish behavior, breeding, diet etc
tks in advance
joe


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've never seen them offered for sale in North America, but a google search certainly came up with some information. Really interesting looking fish, that seem to need a great deal of current on the bottom of the tank. I can quote some of the information I've found on the net, but it isn't first hand information.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks for the reply Fogelhund, I have read bits and pieces on the net, but I was really hoping someone had these fish so I could quiz them and probably annoy them with 500 questions!


----------

